# ما أسباب عدم تصنيع محرك محلى وماذا تقترح كحل ؟؟



## 3yash (17 يوليو 2012)

*من خلال احتكاكى المتواضع مع الصناعه فى مصر لاحظت عدم وجود تصنيع للمحركات بشكل عام داخل مصر واتصار ذلك على بعض الدول فى العالم ... أعلم ان تصنيع ماكينه بهذا الشكل ليس بالامر السهل وتسويقه وسط هذه المنافسه الشديده من الشركات العالمية ذات السمعه القويه ليس بالامر اليسير ... الا ان الوقوف مكتوفين الايدى دون حتى البحث فى اسباب ذلك ومحاولة ايجاد حل لها ولو على المدى البعيد امر غير سليم ..أطلب منكم اخوانى إفادتى بما لديكم من خبرة ومعلومات عن اسباب عدم تصنيع المحركات فى مصر .... و ما رأيكم لو اخترت مشروع تخرجى العام القادم ان شاء الله فى تصنيع ذلك المحرك المحلى ولو نموزجا بسيطا منه ؟؟؟*​


----------



## ahmed abd-elhafeez (20 يوليو 2012)

في رأيي ان دي كانت سياسه زيها زي حاجات كتير ف البلد كنا بنستغربها .... الموضوع كله انه ميكونش عندك صناعه في مصر تحت اي مسمي .. بس افتكر ان الدنيا هتتغير تماما دلوقتي 
تقبل مروري


----------



## أحمد رأفت (21 يوليو 2012)

على فكرة تم بحمد الله تصنيع محرك ديزل فى الهيئة العربية للتصنيع مع الشراكة مع شركة سيارات مصرية بالكامل داخل مصانع الهيئة العربية للتصنيع (مصنع الطائرات و الشركة العربية البريطانية للمحركات "أبيكو") واحد المصانع الحربية 
ولكنة مازال تحت فترة الأختبار وتم تصنيعه بالهندسة العكسية وانشاء الله سوف يطرح بالأسواق لكن لدى شركة وحيدة فقط وهى التى تم معاها الشراكة لأنها صاحبة الفكرة


----------



## 3yash (22 يوليو 2012)

*مهندس ahmed abd-elhafeez.... 
جزاكم الله خيرا على الرد وان شاء الله الدنيا هتتحسن ذى ما حضرتك قلت ..... بس انا متهيألى انها مكنتش سياسه متعمده بل كانت نتيجه لعدم تعمد انشاء اقتصاد قوى والانشغال بالسرقه ...


مهندس أحمد رأفت 
جزاكم الله خيرا على الكلام الطيب .... أسعدتنى جدا ..... وهطلب منك حاجه كمان : هل يمكنك مساعدتى على زيارة هذا المصنع للتدريب ولو لمدة أسبوع ؟؟؟ لأنى عاوز أعمل مشروع التخرج بتاعى فى نفس هذا المجال ...*​


----------



## أحمد رأفت (1 أغسطس 2012)

انشاء الله هاسألك فى إدارة التدريب واسيبلك رد


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (10 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم
لمن يذكر السيارة 128 و البولونيز
كانت في مصر صناعة سيارات حقيقية مهما اختلفت الآراء و الفضل يرجع للمرحوم الدكتور مهندس عزيز صدقي و الذي نرجو الله ان يطيل في عمره الدكتور مهندس عادل جزارين ، و قد تم في عهدهما تصنيع المحرك سعة 1100 سي سي و المحرك 1500 سي سي و ربما لا يعرف الكثير من الاجيال التي تلت الحقبة الناصرية اننا كنا نصدر المحرك 1500 الي بولندة مقابل توريد جسم السيارة البولونيز هذا بالاضافة الي المحرك نصر - دويتس و الذي تم تصنيعه ايضا بايادي مصرية لتغطية احتياجات السيارة النقل و هو يتم تبريده بالهواء و كان يتم تركيبه على اللواري و الأوتوبيسات و انا شاهدت بام عيني مراحل تصنيعه حتي اني حضرت مناقشة بمصنع 54 الحربي حول تصنيع مبرد الزيت للمحرك اثناء زيارة لي للمصنع 
و كان يوجد ما يسمي بمشروع المحرك القومي و هي نسخ من محركات مان الألمانية بدأت بتصنيع محركات 5 ، 25 حصان و كان الطموح انتاج محركات تزيد عن 400 حصان لتغطية صناعة السفن الخفيفة و الوصول الي محركات القمة 
السؤال هو اين وئدت هذه المشروعات و من وأدها و لصالح من وهناك محاولة لإحياء شركة النصر للسيارات و انا اقول لهم أحيوا صناعة المحركات و ابدأ في اختيار تصنيع اجسام السيارات 
و للعلم كانت لدينا صناعة مكبوسات و مطروقات وكانت تصدر انتاجها من اعمدة الكرنكات الي روسيا 
و كان الجميل في زمن عبد الناصر رحمة الله عليه ان تسديد ثمن هذه المصانع كان عبارة عن منتجات منها حتي نضمن الجودة و الحصول على حق المعرفة 
ربما يختلف معي كثيرون في تقييم ثورة 52 التي نعيش حتي اليوم تداعياتها و لولاها ما جلس مصري على كرسي الحكم ولا أبدع مبدع و لا تحرر فكر ولا كانت الديمقراطية التي نعيشها الآن رغم ما يشوبها من فوضي و عدم اخلاقيات 
لا اريد ان اتطرق لمن يحاولون هدم كل شيء ومن ليس له جذور قلعته اهون الرياح 
و النصيحة صناعيا ابدأ من حيث انتهي اسلافك و ليس الآخرون حتي لانتوه بين امبراطوريات جنرال موتورز وفورد و كثير ممن لا يروق لهم ان يروا صناعة وطنية متجذرة في مصر 
هل يعلم كثير اننا كنا نصنع المحرك النفاث و نصدره للهند مقابل جسم الطائرة القاهرة 300 و كنا الدولة الخامسة تقريبا في العالم التي ملكت تلك التقنية
لقد بدأ السادات في محو كل شيء و مشي بأسرع منه الرئيس السابق على نفس النهج :
وأدوا مجانية التعليم و نسوا أنهم نتاج هذه المجانية و استبدلوها فعليا بالتعليم الخاص 
اغلقوا اكثر المدارس الأزهرية 
أغلقوا المصانع او خنقوها او أو أهملوها حتي باعوها فأغلقوا باب الرحمة لأن القطاع العام كان الأوفي للشعب و كان الكنز الذي تنهل منه الدولة لأداء الخدمات لهذا الشعب حتي و لو كانت محدودة ، كان حصالة الحكومة و بنكها الذي لاينضب عطاؤه 
اهملوا العلاج المجاني للشعب فدمروا المستشفيات و اغلقوا مصانع الأدوية او باعوها
أهملوا الصناعات الحربية و حولوها لإنتاج مدني ليس دورها انتاجه الا اذا كان لتوفير موارد للصرف على هذا الانتاج و تطويره


----------

